# Ohio Sawmills



## swampwhiteoak (May 27, 2003)

http://www.ohioforest.org/members.htm

This might be somewhat of a help to you. I don't think an exhaustive list is on the internet but someone might prove me wrong


----------



## sawyer40 (May 27, 2003)

Try Forestry Forum .com go to the sawmill forum and click on find a mill


----------



## woodchuck (Jun 6, 2003)

I LIVE IN SOUTHERN OHIO. IT IS PACKED FULL OF SAWMILLS 95% HARDWOOD. I HAVE A BANDMILL MYSELF. I ALSO SELL LOGS TO THE LOCAL MILLS.IF YOU NEED SOME NAMES, LUMBER OR CUSTOM WORK EMAIL ME AT [email protected].


----------

